# Texas State Tournament Moved



## J.McDonald Knives (May 28, 2008)

It will now be at Choke Canyon. I know it will upset some people but they moved it to Choke to give everyone a chance at trying to win. It gives the trollers and fan boats a chance at fair play and puts everyone on a level playing field. Please do not shoot this messenger.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

*Anahuac tournament is still Aug 9th*

Correction, the tournament has NOT moved....the label TBA Texas State Championship has moved from one tournament to another but the Anahuac tournament will STILL be held as scheduled.

The *Anahuac Open World Championship will still be held Aug 9th as scheduled.*

Chock Canyon will host the TBA Texas State Championship on Aug 30th.


----------



## J.McDonald Knives (May 28, 2008)

The Texas State Championship is also BAA sanctioned.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

And the Texas State Championship HAS indeed moved to Choke Canyon. There is another tournament at Anuhuac but it is not the Texas State Championship as determined by the Texas Bowfishing Association.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Did you not even read my post? No tournament has moved, only a name! This is not hard to understand.

The Anahuac Open World Championships will be held at ANAHAUC on August 9th.
The Texas State Championship will be held at Choke Canyon on August 30th.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Hmm, seems to me that if the US open is at one golf course this year and at a different golf course next year then the US Open did indeed move to a new location. Like I said, the TEXAS STATE CHAMPIONSHIP TOURNAMENT has indeed moved to Choke Canyon this year! Pretty simple, really!


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Comparing your tournament to the US Open is just laughable.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Dude, it is not my tournament. As a matter of fact, have never fished a tournament. I am a member of TBA and that is it. You obviously have a vested interest in Anahuac and that is fine. No need to get all pissy over a tournament! No wonder bowfishing has such a hard time with PR.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Mesquite Man your talking the man that got most of us in the East Texas region into big time bowfishing. He has done more for bowfishing PR than most of us will ever be able to do. He is simply stating that there will in fact still be a tournament in Anahuac on the 9th, and it is still the Anahuac Open Worlds. The "Open" denotest the fact that you don't have to be a BAA member to shoot this "Worlds" tournament.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks 2guns, at least someone understands what I was trying to say.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Listen guys, the title of this topic was that the Texas State Tournament has moved to Choke Canyon. Bowfishrp said it had not moved, that only the label had moved. I simply stated that the Texas State Championship has INDEED moved. Pretty straight forward there. No disrespect intended here but it looks like there is a group that did not want the Texas State Championship tournament to move so they decided to do their own thing and keep the other tournament alive. Nothing wrong with that, just don't blow smoke up my butt and tell me the Texas State Championship has not moved.


----------

